# Couple of Field Grade Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The 2 outside calls here are still for sale (middle one is sold) Price $21 shipped. I will stipple them at no charge if you like. First one would stipple between the 2 lines on the barrel, the last call would stipple on the band area.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful Calls, I would love to know how you do the stippling texture, It adds a whole new look to a call, love it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, its SpectrPly, (laminated birch dyed)

CMGC, to do the stippling , I use a dremel tool with a diamond burr. Maybe I should do another video, if I can remember how I finally got the last one to work, I do have a new camera. My stippling is a little different than most, it has a courser texture because I use a very small burr.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I can't believe Ed got a video camera before me.... still speechless...... Nice work Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah Rick, but its like those darn fancy phones. I may need to go back to school to learn how to do a video, LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL it doesn't use film does it?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I was much happier when cameras took film and the Phone hung on the wall.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on that CMGC


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Those calls look sharp!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are real beauties right there.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Is the one on the left still available? If so I would like to get it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes it is still available


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice prairiewolf.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The one on the left is sold also. I just bought it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab DW ! You'll love it. Those look sweet Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK guys thought I would go ahead and dress the last one up a little. Here is a new pic with a little stippling. price $21 shipped


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I received my new call today and it is better looking than the photo. Not only that, there is 2 reeds included and a bonus call. The cutest key chain call was in the package also.

Now I just have to learn how to use them.

Thanks Ed for the great calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the call, hope it brings some in for you.


----------

